# I can't change the title over my avatar



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 23, 2004)

*I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

I would like to change the title over my avatar but the space in my prefs. where I normally do this is gone.  Please help! TIA


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

I don't see the space to change mine, either.


----------



## Lorraine (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

I heard you have to make a donation to make that change. Not sure what the new rule is now that there is a fee. I would still make the donation. I want that field above my avatar.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

I knew I had forgotten something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry girls I will sort that out ASAP.

Nikos


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

[ QUOTE ]
*dimopoulos said:*
I knew I had forgotten something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry girls I will sort that out ASAP.

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Nikos! You are such a sweetie!!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*


----------



## Lindy (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

[ QUOTE ]
*sassygirl125 said:*
I don't see the space to change mine, either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Mine isn't there either...


----------



## sassygirl125 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

Has then been fixed yet?  I still don't the see the space to change mine.  Where is it again?


----------



## JFemme (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

bumping


----------



## Dreamn (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

i dont have a space either, i thought that everyone who paid the fee would be allowed to change it


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

I don't think Nikos has added that feature yet. I sure do miss it!!


----------



## Jenai (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

Has anyone been able to change their title yet?  Curious.


----------



## Carlie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: I can\'t change the title over my avatar*

In case y'all haven't noticed, this feature is now working! /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------

